#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-06
<wrst-phone> cyberanger I am getting closer maybe to using irssi
<linuxman410> wrst if you are here i have a cheap atom machine on ebay if you know anyone interested
<wrst> got a link linuxman410?
<linuxman410> hang on 1 scec
<linuxman410> http://cgi.ebay.com/FOXCONN-ATOM-DUALCORE-1GIG-RAM-UBUNTU-10-10-/110621156324?pt=Desktop_PCs&hash=item19c188e3e4#ht_500wt_1156
<linuxman410> here is link
<wrst> not bad at all linuxman410, that's a nice machine
<linuxman410> this is second time i relisted it i am taking offers
<linuxman410> wrst 70 or best offer is not bad cause if they make a good offer i can sell it
<wrst> yeah that's excellent if i had space i would buy it
<linuxman410> i lowered the price 3 times already
<wrst> wow
<linuxman410> well got to get ready for work try to spread the word if u think anyone u know would be interested and thanks talk to u later wrst
<Xpistos> morning all
<Xpistos> cyberanger: you around homie?
<wrst> Xpistos: where you been?
<Xpistos> Sleeping
<wrst> really wow
<wrst> wish i could do that :)
<Dan9186[MM]> hmm, i suppose i should have expected restarting x would kill my VM i had up
<cyberanger> Xpistos: hey
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: I wouldn't expect that, but my VM's don't depend on XORG
<Dan9186[MM]> i'm just using vbox to get a small windows instance up
<Dan9186[MM]> have a few things i need for work that have to run on windows
<cyberanger> same here, well, except the windows part ;-)
<Dan9186[MM]> and how do you remove the xord dependancy? virtmanager?
<Xpistos> cyberanger: You still on for tomorrow night/
<Xpistos> Bout 10 mins?
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: hang on sorry, phone's slowing me
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ugh, remind me of the time?
<cyberanger> I think so, things have shifted, korea changed things lately
<Dan9186[MM]> not a problem, i've got work i should be doing any how :P
<Xpistos> it is 10 pm Eastern
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: in terminal "VBoxManage startvm “Windows XP” &" (without end quotes)
<cyberanger> it has an RDP port to connect to
<Dan9186[MM]> so you just use that to keep it up as a process in the background?
<Dan9186[MM]> what's the point of the &?
<cyberanger> the & keeps it in the backround
<cyberanger> do it without and it's in the foreground
<cyberanger> also, most of my VM's have ssh (it's a dark day when the Windows VM is fired up, Windows XP would be the name of it)
<cyberanger> so really, I don't use RDP, except for Windows
<cyberanger> Xpistos: 10 pm eastern, that'd be ....
<cyberanger> ok, yeah, we can't do it
<Xpistos> we can't or can?
<cyberanger> opps
<cyberanger> confirm, we are a go
<cyberanger> the orignal issue can't, half the guys are korea or korea bound, or leave was shortened or deploy extended due to that
<cyberanger> north korea shelling changed things, I won't be having that call, becuase too many already can't
<cyberanger> your is a go
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: does that make sense
<cyberanger> Xpistos: call at 10pm, via skype?
<Dan9186[MM]> yeah it does
<Dan9186[MM]> thanks for the info on it
<cyberanger> Dan9186[MM]: I dunno if that helps you, but it cuts my processing power down (launch my VM's in tty6 and I can run without xorg, bearing in mind that the installer will download xorg anyhow, without some more brutal methods
<cyberanger> I have some CentOS machines (I hate, but gotta atm) trying to convert the AsteriskNOW install over to debian or ubuntu, cpanel is used by a client, dictated freebsd, RHEL or CentOS becuase of it
<cyberanger> Windows XP isn't really useful anymore, and Windows 7 pro is just an installer, never used, but I can confirm that works
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> cyberanger:  Be on Skype at 10pm Eastern and I will conference you in to the call
<cyberanger> well, I'll try to be on IRC, since idk what the issue was last time still (I was on skype last time, idk if it was a limitation or glitch with androids version then)
<cyberanger> if there's an issue, I'll have a desktop client nearby (and off)
<cyberanger> that's the funny thing, I was on and connected, and yet you saw me offline
<Xpistos> no, I saw you online
<Xpistos> You just didn't answer
<cyberanger> (I know the ISP Failed later in the trip, I stuck my android in the one area with coverage (a small area, thank you T-Mobile for Wifi calling and the Wifi AP mode, thank you Google Voice for txt via gmail, and calling too, saved my butt at my folks)
<Xpistos> But I will jump in IRC and MSG you too
<cyberanger> oh, well, in that case, with no missed call showing up, was it already a confrence call, when you tried me?
<Xpistos> But I will be about 10 off
<Xpistos> yes
<cyberanger> the mobile client might be too weak for confrence calls then, that'd explain it all
<cyberanger> this time I'll be near a full install
<Xpistos> Ok
<Xpistos> Good to know
<cyberanger> we'll make it work this time ;-) (and that explains the mess I suspect)
<cyberanger> I wasn't near IRC, so I didn't see that till much later, but I sat near my G2, hrm, all flaws that are already fixed ;-)
<cyberanger> see you later on
<Dan9186[MM]> cyberanger: i dunno whether it helps or not, but i always like knowing more, my biggest thing is i need to be able to switch to it very quickly so i leave it up and running in seamless mode
<Dan9186[MM]> not terribly concerned with the processing power, or least it doesn't eat too much of it
<cyberanger> processing wasn't my issue, memory was, alot of memory for something that I preferred ssh access to anyhow
<Dan9186[MM]> hehe
<Dan9186[MM]> yeah the stuff i need to run i don't need ssh access
<Dan9186[MM]> gotta do things in crystal reports
<cyberanger> and in your case, with seamless mode, vs RDP, hard to say, but I think it idling on with RDP would be better
<Dan9186[MM]> but my boss was kind enough to max out my memory in my system for me
<Dan9186[MM]> i've had 2 windows 7 vms (seamless) and a dozen other things running and never noticed the crunch
<Xpistos> Dan9186[MM]:  you must have a 64-bit machine
<Dan9186[MM]> i do
<Juzzy> If anyone in nashville-ish area looking for LAMPP work: http://groups.google.com/group/nlug-talk/browse_thread/thread/8272e6d3a10503b1
<cyberanger> hey wrst-weechat
<cyberanger> nice to see a cli user here, I almost mistook you for wrst
<cyberanger> ;-)
<Juzzy> lol
<Juzzy> didnt know ubuntu had cli users ;o
<wrst-weechat> hey playing with clients on my phone still
<cyberanger> Juzzy: oh yeah, I do my installs custom, so I can get the best of both worlds (read: subjected to flash or watching a dvd
<cyberanger> )
<wrst> cyberanger: weechat isn't bad
<wrst> but i think irssi would be the way to go for screen area
<cyberanger> wrst-weechat: hehe, I don't think weechat-curses is on your phone, which is how I like it, ssh and GNU Screen
<wrst> well yeah cyberanger :P
<wrst> but how it looks on my phone
<cyberanger> it's close, I thought about that myself, and accounting for bitlbee, it was a tough call
<Juzzy> cyberanger: yea I'm semi joking
<Juzzy> we run alot of ubuntu server here
<Juzzy> so I know at least 6 people who strickly use cli ;)
<wrst-irssi> this is much better but nowhere near as good as quaasel
<Juzzy> we have somewhere in the neighborhood of 250 ubuntu servers
<wrst-irssi> wow juzzy
<cyberanger> Juzzy: thanks for the post above, unfortunately 30 miles outside chattanooga isn't nashville-ish
<Juzzy> ya ;/
<Juzzy> and too bad it's not a telecommute job
<Juzzy> else I'd do it on the side in ym wife's name, heh!
<cyberanger> I'd have that many if my pockets were deeper, never too many servers ;-)
<Juzzy> managing it is litterally a nightmare
<Juzzy> don;t have a good tool for that, honestly
<Juzzy> manage engine / adventnet isnt too bad, but lacks quite a bit
<cyberanger> I'd bet that's a nightmare, beats unemployed though
<Juzzy> it's not like we have a bunch of vanilla ubuntu installs running around
<Juzzy> they are nearly all silo servers for something
<Juzzy> we probably have 10 print servers
<Juzzy> at least 4 file servers
<Juzzy> 5+
<Juzzy> serving around 10tb of data between the main 2
<Juzzy> fun ;/
<Juzzy> I have to admit tho, this is a cool place to work
<Juzzy> lots of new tech, no pushback on new tech either
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-07
 * wrst_irssi keeps trying new things
<Xpistos> Morning all
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> Xpistos: how you doing
<wrst> ?
<Xpistos> tired today, but good you
<wrst> yeah pretty good watching it snow
<cyberanger> afternoon everyone
<wrst> hey cyberanger its been quiet here!
<cyberanger> yeah too quiet ;-)
<wrst> glad you are here to liven it up, i'm still unsure about irc on my phone cyberanger
<cyberanger> well, how about ssh on it?
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> i can't get it to run in the background cyberanger it cuts off, until i updated my phone that wasn't an issue
<cyberanger> connectbot?
<wrst> yes cyberanger
<cyberanger> not an issue for me, are you on froyo?
<wrst> froyo?
<wrst> 2.2 ?
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> idk then, something in your model, verizon?
<wrst> well it did work in the back ground until i updated my phone
<wrst> cyberanger: when i clear the settings it works again
<cyberanger> weird
<wrst-irssi> yeah I have connectbot and connectbot irssI I wonder if that could be an issue
<wrst-irssi> hmm now cbirssi is working also
<wrst-irssi> cyberanger now if I can figure tab complete out
<cyberanger> wrst-irssi: having both could explain it
<wrst-irssi> yeah maybe any idea on a tab key cyberanger?
<wrst-irssi> actually this is the easiest to use client just need to get it all set up
<cyberanger> due to the differences in our phones, no
<cyberanger> but I can think of some people to ask
<wrst-irssi> I am googling now
<Xpistos> wrst-irssi: Irssi huh? what happened to quassel?
<wrst-irssi> Xpistos got an android phone
<Xpistos> I wish I had an andriod phone
<Xpistos> for fuck's sake
<Xpistos> how many updates am I gong to get in a day
<cyberanger> that and wrst-irssi realized irssi is better ;-)
<wrst-irssi> no wouldn't say that cyberanger but maybe better for me
<cyberanger> really I would ;-)
<cyberanger> easier to run on a netbook
<wrst-irssi> ha ha
<wrst-irssi> it is a lot less resource intensive
<cyberanger> and on a netbook, less resources to use
<wrst-irssi> yeah I haveused quassel on netbooks its not too hoggish
<cyberanger> well, the eee 2G surf is so little, I had to install a cli install to an sd card instead
<wrst-irssi> that's little
<cyberanger> that's before factoring in the size of quassel too (ssh client is preinstalled, done ;-))
<wrst-irssi> well you do have to havea lot of qt stuff
<cyberanger> too much
<wrst-irssi> yeah praxrically all of kde
<cyberanger> considering I have near 0 qt and gtk items on here (I'm sure there's a piece here and there, but it's as slim as can be)
<wrst-irssi> cyberanger looks like I may need you to help me set irssi up :)
<wrst-irssi> ok cyberanger  guess i may convert it seems to work the best from anything out there
<cyberanger> wrst: sounds like a plan
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: sorry for the well overdue welcome, Welcome to the Tennessee LoCo
<wrst> hey Worldspice_Will!
<wrst> cyberanger:  not for sure if that's how i'm going still searching may do weechat but it just doesn't look right on the phone
<cyberanger> again, varies by model
<wesley> yeah its more in me not knowing how to adjust the window in weecaht i think cyberanger
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-08
<cyberanger> how to adjust, in what way, font too big or small?
<wrst_> no just the width it appears to be done with /bar some how
<Xpistos> hey ya
<cyberanger> hola Xpistos
<Xpistos> thanks again cyberanger
<cyberanger> quite welcome, it was fun too
<cyberanger> Xpistos: it's justa shame I'm not more into it all (costs, you know)
<Xpistos> more into ? comics?
<cyberanger> yeah
<cyberanger> can't buy them all
<Xpistos> thats not an issue
<Xpistos> do you have dropbox?
<cyberanger> not in use, sftp just is too good
<Xpistos> we use dropbox to move digital comics
<Xpistos> hell if you have a 1tb hdd noob will put his library on it +800gb
 * cyberanger will be getting  at least one 1tb drive, for a reporitory mirror
<cyberanger> might as well grab a 2nd
<Xpistos> got to head out to walmart
<Xpistos> bbl
<wrst> good morning everyone!
<cyberanger>  morning
<wrst> well cyberanger i am on weechat today... my server is down after a power outage :)
<cyberanger> good, and not so good
<cyberanger> shellium
<wrst> yes my server's bios doesn't like the usb hard drives i have it using so it won't reboot just hangs for soem reason no matter what i do to the bios setting
<wrst> s
<wrst> but shellium has an older build of weechat its not as good as what ubuntu has
<wrst> cyberanger: just got booted from shellium :)
<cyberanger> wrst: why?
<wrst> said they had to do maintenance :)
<wrst> not my day for irc, i'm out of shells!
<cyberanger> yeah, so I see
 * cyberanger ponders something here
<wrst> yeah my laptop's wireless didn't reconnect or i would be using it
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> back in "the day" of packet kiddies, script kiddies and irc warzones
<Juzzy> I had a large eggdrop botnet all of them had bnc-enabled tcl scripts
<Worldspice_Will> anyone using daemontools with ubuntu?
 * Worldspice_Will was SLaPoet, then LibertyTiger, now I got a paying gig at Worldspice.net
<wrst> ahh ok Worldspice_Will  so you aren't new... glad you are back
<wrst> welcome back!
<wrst> but i don't use that Worldspice_Will but I think cyberanger does if he returns
<wrst> hello techMiles long time no see!
<wrst> wb
<techMiles> hey wrst!
<techMiles> actually you're seein me right nwo on another network. haha
<techMiles> but yeah things get busy and I forget to put this network on autoconnect.
 * techMiles does that now
<wrst> cool techMiles
<wrst> ahh wehre else is that at techMiles ?
<techMiles> vbirc.
<techMiles> techMiles == Ian
<wrst> ahh ok techMiles
<wrst> i'm limping today techMiles  my server went down in a power outage and it didn't reboot
<techMiles> uh oh..
<wrst> yeah the usb hard drive i use doesn't play friendly for some reason
<techMiles> :(
<techMiles> so what happened that you ended up over there?
<wrst> oh i responded over there techMiles  was at another place and the owner burst in telling me i was going to Hell
 * wrst will keep the rest of the religion discussion at the other place :)
<techMiles> ahhh. so that led you to vbirc how
<techMiles> ?
<wrst> it was the founder over there that did that
<wrst> Troy
<techMiles> oh, of the channel.
<wrst> or Parture
<wrst> yes techMiles
<techMiles> hmm. I think we've had issues of people trying to do that in other channels.
<techMiles> We tell them 'shut it and keep it in your own channel, or we'll shut it for you'
<techMiles> I'd be able to do something about it if it was in another channel. Sorry it happened, though.
<wrst> on another network actually
<techMiles> ah
<techMiles> :/
<techMiles> that's why i stick to so few networks. lol
<wrst> i usually stay at freenode
<wrst> wb cyberanger !
<techMiles> hey cyberanger
<wrst> cyberanger: from Worldspice_Will  anyone using daemontools with ubuntu?
<cyberanger> hey wrst and techMiles
<cyberanger> 3 months perfect uptime, gone as planned, but the plan went south
<wrst> what happened cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> it was supposed to get me on maverick (actually it was less than a week shy of 4 months)
<cyberanger> the update utility didn't update
<cyberanger> I'll see what options I have (I've got some that are hackish, but'll work
<cyberanger> others are simple, but too long trying today)
<cyberanger> Daemontools, nope
<techMiles> this reminds me
<techMiles> it's cool enough I could startup my server again
<techMiles> it wouldn't overheat this room
<pace_t_zulu> good to see some new handles round here
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: a lot of new packages in natty today
<pace_t_zulu> sorry, updated packages... not seeing any new ones
<wrst> cool pace_t_zulu
<wrst> i will update tonight
<pace_t_zulu> several packages removed
<wrst> cool, or i guess cool i have been doing a dist-upgrade each time
<wrst> well cyberanger finally back to irssi
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> maybe quassel in a couple hours :P
<cyberanger> :-/
<wrst> but as well as tbis works on my phone cyberanger im not positive on all of that
<wrst> cyberanger: if i use irssi what do i need to keep logs?
<wrst> or to keep items in the scroll back preferably
<cyberanger> in the scrollback, how far
<wrst> well everything :) cyberanger  just like quassel :)
<wrst> actually quassel only keeps things so far then acccesses an sqlite database to pull the other info in
<cyberanger> well, I don't think you can pull it in again like that (past a point) unless someones scripted that
<cyberanger> but logging is simple and it does stay in the buffer a good while
<cyberanger> I'll get that info to you in just a little while
<wrst> no hurry cyberanger  i may not but i tink i will
<wrst> and thanks
<wrst> gotta go for now
<pace_t_zulu> wrst i'd recommend holding off on upgrading natty tonight... dbus update seems to have created issues
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> wb wrst
<pace_t_zulu> ty cyberanger
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did you get my msg regarding updating natty?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: your message to wrst was when he wasn't in the channel
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: there is a dbus update that is causing problems for me
<wrst> ok pace_t_zulu sounds like i shoule wait a day or two then?
<wrst> and thanks pace_t_zulu!
<wrst> and cyberanger about to shut quassel down i will try irssi for a week or so its just going to be a lot easier with this phone i think
<wrst> woot
 * wrst is in irssi land
<wrst> cyberanger: even figured out tab complete on my phone
<cyberanger> sweet
<wrst> yeah overall I think this will be best for me until a quassel amdroid app comes out
<wrst> and considering quassel uses qt that may be never
<cyberanger> yeah, even the Nokia N900 with Maemo (a qt phone) doesn't have much in that dept
<wrst> cyberanger: do you use connectbot irssi or reg connectbot
<wrst> no I know someone that has quasel going on an n900 but lots of steps
<cyberanger> irssi connectbot (they don't differ too much, atm irssi connectbot was maintained actively a bit more)
<cyberanger> and yes, alot of steps, more if optimized for the n900
<wrst> yeah the irssi version is nixe with the page up/down gestues and other little things
<wrst> I tried the more popular android irc apps bit think this combo is the best
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-09
<wrst> cyberanger: so far so good with irssi
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: looking at the problem you had looks like its going to be an issue for sometime
<wrst> good morning tennessee :)
<wrst> cyberanger: http://204.116.127.107/android.png
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey
<wrst> you doing ok?
<electricus> wrst: nice irc screen on the phone
<electricus> i'm assuming that's your droid ssh client basically?
<wrst> yes that's it electricus, i really wanted to keep using quassel but its just cool to have it working on the droid :)
<electricus> ya.. looks like you have no choice :(
<wrst> yeah but irssi is fine just a little more primitave than quassel
<wrst> electricus: there are some good android clients out there too for irc but none offer what quassel or irssi offer
<electricus> ya same for iphone.. at least no 'free' apps that are very good
<wrst> the free ones on droid are actually pretty good just don't have that connect anywhere that quassel or irssi give you
<Xpistos> ok, everythikng is okay now
<wrst> Xpistos: good to hear sorry i have been out of the loop didn't realize things weren't good
<cyberanger> wrst: NEVER TOO GOOD FOR IRC! ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger: did you see my screenshot?
<cyberanger> no
<wrst>  http://204.116.127.107/android.png
<wrst> cyberanger: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<cyberanger> ah, just clicked on it
<cyberanger> nice
<wrst> yes looks better on my phone than in putty
<cyberanger> well, PuTTY isn't known for it's looks
<wrst> well since you usually use it on windows...
<cyberanger> all the more reason it's value is there, and it's looks aren't
<wrst> cyberanger: surely they could make it a little prettier
<cyberanger> it looked real well when it was last releaed, 06 I believe
<wrst> hmm didn't realize that not exactly being actively developed? but really it does what it does
<techMiles> what am I missing? :)
<wrst> just talking about the beauty of putty techMiles  :)
<wrst> how are you doing today?
<techMiles> ahhh
<techMiles> am doing good, thanks.
<techMiles> I need to update my PuTTY then. :D
<wrst> nope still as ugly as ever techMiles  :)
<techMiles> lol. well yeah.
<techMiles> :P
<techMiles> anybody tried KiTTY?
<wrst> no what is it?
<techMiles> a spinoff of PuTTY.
<techMiles> will findl ink
<techMiles> http://www.9bis.net/kitty/
<wrst> i'm downloading now techMiles
<techMiles> fffff
<techMiles> botnet
<wrst> well the look is the same but lots more options
<cyberanger> yeah, I did leave out the fact there are mutiple spinoffs
<wrst> i have tried some of the spinoffs but that's one of the better ones
<wrst> cyberanger: are you handy for questions right now?
<cyberanger> yes, but answers might be another matter
<cyberanger> what's up
<wrst> how to keep a backlog in irssi cyberanger
<techMiles> whew
<techMiles> that was a mess
<wrst> what happened techMiles?
<techMiles> botnet on vbirc
<techMiles> surprised you didn't notice
<cyberanger> backlog in irssi, don't close irssi, logging in general though
<wrst> am i still logged in there techMiles ? i'm on irssi now guess i left quassel on it, i haven't changed everything over
<cyberanger>  /set autolog ON
<techMiles> yes. I hope you don't have throttled internet. lol
<wrst> cyberanger: even at that it will eventually stop if i remember correctly and i would like for when it does restart to still have the back log of messages like weechat does
<wrst> cool i set auto log on cyberanger  :)
<cyberanger> so then your logging
<wrst> ok cool so it will keep everything where i can scroll back or is that something else probably?
<wrst> and where might one find this log you speak of? :)
<cyberanger> it's default location is under $HOME/.irssi/
<wrst> ok i see an away.log
<cyberanger> should be more
<wrst> well that and the config
<wrst> ahh i found it in ~/irclogs
<cyberanger> oh, right, lol
<cyberanger> one more thing I tweaked
<wrst> that is? :)
<cyberanger> the logs location
<cyberanger> clearly
<wrst> :)
<wrst> they are ok there, i wouldn't even mind putting them in my www directory
<wrst> just easier to search with a browser than with nano if i am on windows
<cyberanger> that's something I tweaked too, symlink'd and apache is running ;-)
<cyberanger> ln -s ~/irclogs/ www/
<cyberanger> ln -s ~/irclogs/ ~/www-data/VirtualHost-Name/irclogs/
<cyberanger> in my case ^
<wrst> cool... i need to set me some permissions
<techMiles> hmm
<techMiles> if I have info on someone originating a botnet... who would I report that to?
<techMiles> Idk of any internet authority in the US... if the people are even IN the us
<wrst> cyberanger: ^^^^^^
<cyberanger> techMiles: what's the botnet doing
<techMiles> it was spamming/flooding
<cyberanger> and what's the info
<techMiles> no advertisements but so far as: :Usage 0wns u all :
<cyberanger> spamming, flodding who, freenode, Gmail
<techMiles> a twitter accnt, and IPs/server names
<techMiles> cyberanger: paypal
<techMiles> they took it down yesterday with DDoS
<techMiles> http://twitter.com/#!/anonopsnet
<cyberanger> oh, Anonomyous
<techMiles> the good news is that on vbirc: no servers went down or even split.
<techMiles> even when the botnet reached the max sendqueue
<cyberanger> are they affecting you directly
<techMiles> not my computer but the servers on vbirc were flooded, and it seems we have hostnames/ip addresses to report as per their servers attempting to take down paypal
<cyberanger> this is part of the current wikileaks debcle, wikileaks, mastercard, visa, 4chan, Anonymous, paypal, nothing new
<cyberanger> I suppose twitter's abuse is the place
<techMiles> eh, something I haven't been able to know anything about due to college taking up all my time.
<cyberanger> funny, I'd have figued that'd be all the reason you'd know, 4chan and all
 * cyberanger can't stand 4chan, but it seems too common in college
<techMiles> eh 4chan no. i don't do anything with wikileaks, or credit cards
<techMiles> I only knew about paypal because a friend of mine mentioned it
<techMiles> I guess my question is: why botnet vbirc?
<techMiles> and seeing as they won't load.. mind filling me in more?
<wrst> cyberanger: logging is cool
<cyberanger> idk, and, I don't think it's a botnet (at least it's more certain to be a DDoS, botnet is unclear)
<techMiles> well it was a botnet that came into vbirc-- perhaps wasn't them, then.
<techMiles> used a nick of `Hulk and Blaster
<cyberanger> wrst: say that again, for ubuntulog_ ;-)
<cyberanger> techMiles: idk, stupid kids (says the 20 yr old)
<wrst> ha ha i'm sure it caught it, ok cyberanger i have an issue with my permissions in www how do i get a folder to have the right permission and all the files that come in the future... i shoudl know how to do this i know
<techMiles> it's possible, but this was a pertty heavy one for some kids without a credi card
<cyberanger> techMiles: college credit card? I know the twitter thing is well known, now if this is unrelated, that's another matter
<techMiles> i didn't know about the twitter thing. O_O where have I beeeeen.
<techMiles> and, true. though I haven't even been able to attain one myself
<cyberanger> wrst: where's your folder, /var/www
<wrst> /var/www/irclogs/....
<cyberanger> how'd you get it there, ln -s /home/wrst/irclogs /var/www/
<cyberanger> techMiles: if they're connected, then it's known, if not, paypal knows
<wrst> yes i linked it cyberanger
<cyberanger> wrst: so, the issue might be apach's config, a directive to follow symlinks
<cyberanger> possibly
<cyberanger> lemme see
<wrst> cyberanger: chown -R wesley /irclogs/ should have done it from the www directory?
<wrst> oh wait that wouldn't have would it? :)
<cyberanger> apache has a config directive to follow it or not
<cyberanger> so apache can see it's a symlink and stop
<cyberanger> also, user is apache
<cyberanger> but file permissions can differ, if apache can still read
<cyberanger> (in this case, it's that follow symlink bit, if we factor in the default setup)
<wrst> hmm yeah usually everything just works that i dump in there
<wrst> got it cyberanger  i messed it up :)
<wrst> don't know how but i did something screwy
<wrst> or did i????
<cyberanger> hard to say
<wrst> ok yeah something in the link i got teh permissions in www now i can't write to my home
<cyberanger> oh no
<wrst> well i know what to do anyway
<cyberanger> what'd you do
<wrst> i returned everything as is i can go in and manually change the file's permission
<wrst> cyberanger: i did a: chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/irclogs/freenode/
<cyberanger> why?
<cyberanger> wrst, look at your file in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<cyberanger> for an options line
<cyberanger> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<cyberanger> as a minimum
<wrst> i have this cyberanger:
<wrst> DocumentRoot /var/www
<wrst>         <Directory />
<wrst>                 Options FollowSymLinks
<wrst>                 AllowOverride All
<wrst>         </Directory>
<cyberanger> your options line is short
<cyberanger> for this
<cyberanger> Options Indexes FollowSymLinks
<wrst> ok so i need to insert Indexes and restart apache cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> irclogs has no index.htm or index.html thus that line
<cyberanger> no, insert, but no need to restart, just reload
<cyberanger> sudo service apache2 reload
<wrst> nothing there cyberanger http://204.116.127.107/irclogs/freenode/
<wrst> first and last links have issues some work because i have manually changed permissions of the files and that may be the issue still
<cyberanger> working now
<wrst> cool all of the links?
<wrst> i need to do something with my browser
<cyberanger> seems so
<wrst> i still can only access the ones i manually changed not for instance #gnome
<cyberanger> ln -l ~/irclogs/freenode/*
<cyberanger> do
<cyberanger> ls -l ~/irclogs/freenode/*
<cyberanger> (man, I ought to take care of this headache first, then type)
<wrst> ok got the list up you need to see it?
<wrst> cyberanger: http://pastebin.com/fJXE2td2
<cyberanger> wrst: note the permissions
<wrst> ok looking
 * wrst has no idea what he is noting
<cyberanger> gnome i owned by you
<cyberanger> all others by you and the group www-data
<wrst> yes it is i can change that but everytime it adds another folder it puts me as owner again
<cyberanger> I like your homepage btw
<cyberanger> You Should Not Have Came Here!
<cyberanger> Your computer shall now burn!
<cyberanger> Hope you enjoyed your stay.
<wrst> ha ha yeah had to have something
<wrst> should i have down the chown in my home directory and not in teh www directory?
<cyberanger> no
<wrst> or should i just not worry about it and change the permissions as needed since i don't hop around much? :)
<cyberanger> I think what's needed is apache's Alias option
 * wrst has no idea what that is :)
<cyberanger> Alias /irclogs /home/wrst/irclogs/
<cyberanger> then
<cyberanger> <Directory "/home/wrst/irclogs/">
<cyberanger> and add it's statement
<wrst> from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled?
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> just seperate it from the rest
<wrst> <Directory "/home/wesley/irclogs/"
<wrst>                 Alias
<wrst>         </Directory>
<wrst> cyberanger: i did that?
<cyberanger> with Alias /irclogs /home/wesley/irclogs/ on top
<cyberanger> so it'd be
<cyberanger> Alias /irclogs /home/wesley/irclogs/
<cyberanger>  <Directory "/home/wesley/irclogs/"
<cyberanger>         Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
<cyberanger>                 AllowOverride None
<cyberanger>                 Order allow,deny
<cyberanger>                 allow from all
<cyberanger>         </Directory>
<cyberanger> as an example
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> hmm still didn't get it cyberanger  :)
<wrst> its no big deal for me to manually change the permissions
<cyberanger> well, idk
<cyberanger> fine here
<wrst> hmm prob just me then
<wrst> thanks cyberanger
<wrst> hello pace_t_zulu
<netritious> howdy locotn
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<netritious> hey cyberanger whatcha been up to
<cyberanger> alot and nothing ;-)
<netritious> I hear ya cyberanger
<wrst> hey netritious
<netritious> hey wrst
<wrst> im at jc penny with my wofe netritious :(
<wrst> *wife
<netritious> ah haha...wife drug you out the house for shopping
<wrst> how are you netritious and yes
<netritious> good, you?
<cyberanger> wrst: first time chatting mobile>
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> ChanServ: hey
<cyberanger> d
<cyberanger> oh
<cyberanger> have I metioned how much I hate netbook keyboards, 48% size, odd placement of a few keys
<wrst> oh no cyberanger last nigjt also
<wrst> its cool!
<wrst> netritious I think thos is at least getting me something good to eat
<cyberanger> hey chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-10
<netritious> hey chris4585
<netritious> wrst: mall food can be ok
<wrst> whay mall im in cookeville :)
<wrst> *what
<wrst> buy its cracker barrel netritious
<wrst> *but
<netritious> Cracker Barrel isn't so bad
 * cyberanger gags a little
<wrst> why cyberanger?
<cyberanger> cracker barrel, of course
 * cyberanger can think of local places at least as nice, usually nicer
<wrst> me too
<netritious> afk
<wrst> ok cyberanger is there a way to have screen / irssi to start at boot?
<wrst> netritious: i actually like cracker barrel just wasn't my choice tonight but when the wife says go... i go
<cyberanger> wrst: yes, in a bootscript, one for your user, which is a trick, screen -d irssi
<wrst> ok cyberanger  i think that is next on my list :) i will do some googling
<wrst> brb... hopefully
<wrst> ok cyberanger i like the log its not like quassel but in ways its better
<cyberanger> glad to hear
<wrst> so that's about an even trade just somethings better than others, i was just setting auto joins and identifies up
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> what's up cyberanger
<wrst> hey pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: watching the titans?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... it'd be nice if our defense could be a little more consistent on 3rd down
<wrst> i was listening to 3 hour lunch today and blaine bishop said they should just blow it up fire fisher send vy packing and trade CJ for draft picks
<pace_t_zulu> i don't think getting rid of fisher is a good idea
<pace_t_zulu> vy is a problem
<pace_t_zulu> he is so talented... but he has a bad attitude
<wrst> yeah i wish he was gone yesterday
<cyberanger> not much pace_t_zulu
<wrst> but i don't know what you do for a QB whatever you do probably going to be rebuilding gotta have a QB to win it all
<pace_t_zulu> we need to get a new qb in the offsease
<pace_t_zulu> offseason
<pace_t_zulu> vy has definitely not earned the money we've paid him
<wrst> no or the respect of any of the fans either i don't think he's  a big crybaby
<wrst> and i wish he had manned up a little bit because if he had the mental, he sure has the other
<wrst> just saw the overhead shot not exactly a full house there
<pace_t_zulu> the way this team is playing - you can't really blame someone for not wanting to go in this weather
<wrst> no not at all pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> it is so difficult to get a first down ... and also difficult to stop our opponent on 3rd down
<pace_t_zulu> can't win football games under those circumstances
<wrst> no very frustrating
<wrst> pace_t_zulu sorry for being so chatty I'm trying to get used to this phone since I finally got a phone from this century
<pace_t_zulu> sorry for being chatty?
<wrst> ha ha feels like I havebeenblabbing forever...
<wrst> darn you tiny space bar !
<Juzzy> Recently you made a post to Apple Discussions that discussed inappropriate activities. We have removed your post titled "Re: Disable Multitasking?", which is included for your reference below.
<Juzzy> heh, they don't like answers that include jailbreaking :/
<wrst> well with a 14 point defecit I cam stop watching itwill take 5 gaames for the totans to score 14
<wrst> very bad of you Juzzy
<pace_t_zulu> we look so bad
<wrst> awful
<pace_t_zulu> at least it won't be a shutout
<Juzzy> here's a nice annual excel template if anyone gives a rat: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/CL102207099.aspx#ai:TC102148009|
<Juzzy> I know I just cussed in here :o
<electricus> Announcement ((LPI Exams Retail price for all tests (except 301): US $99 through Dec 31st))
<cyberanger> Juzzy: really, the only forbidden words I see are excel and Microsoft (without citing a reason to hate it)
<cyberanger> and they aren't cuss words last I checked
<Juzzy> :p
<Juzzy> I wish googledocs could import xls into it's online spreadsheets
<netritious> Juzzy: try exporting to csv from excel, unless you have some calculations you need imported to it should work
<netritious> back :)
<netritious> played drums with my bro's band for the first time in a looooong time...was fun
<Juzzy> yea it's loaded with formulas
<Juzzy> I could copy/paste each one I guess
<techMiles> or you could have it show the formulae and copy and paste those.
<techMiles> though iirc not all of them are 100% the same between google docs and excel
<techMiles> hmm. newp. formulas break
<netritious> well that sucks
<netritious> all this incompatibility...what's the point
<netritious> "My proprietary system/software is better than your proprietary system/software" just doesn't compute.
<techMiles>  hrm
<techMiles> acksuwally
<techMiles> uploading it with .xls works fine
<techMiles> Juzzy: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AuyZpjk02ASndEdPeDhIeC1DWHRnQUJpZGh4YjNjZHc&hl=en&authkey=CKy0pvcC
<Juzzy> sure, as an xls
<Juzzy> but not as a google live document
<techMiles> and anyone else, ofc. :)
<Juzzy> that you can change on their website
<techMiles> What are you wanting to do?
<Juzzy> if you upload a .xls, you simply store it on their server
<techMiles> I am editing it, too.
<Juzzy> you still need excel/openoffice/etc to open/edit it
<techMiles> I told it to convert it to google docs.
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> where'd you tell it that?
<techMiles> the upload screen.
<techMiles> there's a tick mark
<techMiles> 'convert to google docs format' or some such
<Juzzy> ah i found "make a google docs copy"
<Juzzy> thanks, nice find
<techMiles> :) np
<netritious> tada..good job techMiles
<wrst> good morning TN!
<Worldspice_Will> peace!
<Worldspice_Will> installing win2k3 for a customer this morning, yuck, i'll be rebooting all day.
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> Worldspice_Will: uh, enjoy?
<wrst> hey cyberanger how's it going?
<cyberanger> better than Worldspice_Will, I'll be in linux all day
<wrst> http://www.labnol.org/internet/web-browser-celebrities/18285/
<wrst> yeah that sounds no fun Worldspice_Will
<Dan9186> Worldspice_Will: you work at worldspice here in memphis?
<Worldspice_Will> sorry i got busy, yes i've just started at Worldspice in Mphs
<Worldspice_Will> i'm now  the jr. linux engineer here.
<Dan9186> ah interesting, so you know Ryan then
<AE-Guest> hey guys it is xpistos, quick question having a brain fart. Chown recursive is chown -R correct?
<AE-Guest> Oh, and hi
<AE-Guest> Oh I see how we are rolling now
<AE-Guest> wrst help a brother out
<Worldspice_Will> chown -R is correct
<Worldspice_Will> chown -R william:william /home/william
<netritious> good afternoon locotn
<techMiles> hey netritious
<netritious> howdy techMiles
<techMiles> wassap?
<netritious> oh not much...taking it easy today
<techMiles> nice
<techMiles> I'd like to, and kinda get to! :)
<netritious> all the repair jobs are finally done
<techMiles> but finals are next week
<netritious> I would say good luck with those, but you're studying so won't need luck :)
<techMiles> I hope so!
<techMiles> also have homework and final projs to finish up
<netritious> what's your major?
<techMiles> CIT
<netritious> nice
<techMiles> Networking and Cyber Sec
<techMiles> it's just an AAS
<netritious> undergrad?
<netritious> ah
<techMiles> I'd love a BS. buttttttttt!
<cyberanger> techMiles: CIS, same degree really, prepare and you'll do well
<techMiles> Yeah, thanks. :)
<techMiles> most of my stuff isn't difficult, just slightly tedious/time consuming
<techMiles> like powerpoint homework
<techMiles> -_-
<techMiles> andl ess tedious but probably more time-consuming is my paper for MS server
<techMiles> only 2 pages, though
<wrst> hey netritious , techMiles
<techMiles> hey wrst.
<wrst> how are you doing techMiles ?
<netritious> hey wrst, cyberanger
<techMiles> doing alright. a little  hungry but there's nto too much left to eat here. lol
<wrst> just had grilled cheese :)
<wrst> netritious: just bought accessories for  a phone i never do that!
<cyberanger> hey netritious
 * netritious uses his best Arnold impersonation: gurly man buying accessories
<netritious> :D
<wrst> ha ha netritious i have never loved a phone until now
<wrst> now i wish i had gotten a more powerful phone, but i thought its just a phone...
<netritious> which phone wrst? I think you told me already but forgetting
<wrst> android... lg vortex sorta beginners smartphone
<wrst> or so i'm told my goodness i can administer my server over the thing!
<netritious> yep :D
<wrst> actually started using screen and irrsi for irc to really geek it up!
<netritious> nice wrst
<netritious> who's your carrier
<netritious> So thinking about a Krimas meetup somewhere in Memphis....anyone game?
<wrst> verizon netritious
<netritious> nice wrst
<wrst> yeah on it now really like what little I have seen from android
<netritious> android 2.1 or 2.2 wrst?
<wrst> 2.2
<netritious> wrst I finally got my 2.1 upgrade that AT&T+Moto promised...probably won't see 2.2 until I upgrade my phone
<netritious> *upgrade=get a new phone
<wrst> why do they lag so much netritous?
<netritious> I'm not sure wrt :-/ maybe trying to be cautious as not to generate to many support calls is my best guess
<netritious> *wrst^^
<Dan9186> netritious: so you're coming tomorrow?
<Dan9186> and i'm game for a meetup
<netritious> Yeah I think so
<Svpernova09> I'm up for a meetup as well
<netritious> not trying to sound non-committal just can't recall if there is anything on the fam schedule...if there is I don't think it involves me :-/
<netritious> cool
<netritious> I'll post to the mailing list
<netritious> You guys wanna meetup somewhere besides Memphis Pizza Café? I ask because I rarely get up to Memphis and wouldn't mind going somewhere new
<Dan9186> i'm game for just about anywhere
<Svpernova09> I'm flexible
<netritious> suggestions?
<Dan9186> always Huey's
<Dan9186> then there's a handful of places to get beer
<Dan9186> want quiet or noisy?
<netritious> actually I like Huey's but a little burned out on it...we have one in Southaven
<netritious> Dan9186: that's a good question...I'm loud so it makes no diff to me :D
<techMiles> question.
<netritious> shoot
<techMiles> when starting something in python. it's be python file.py   yes?
<techMiles> someone suggested python -c file.py    what is the -c flag?
<netritious> <-- not a python guy
<netritious> but there are a few in here
<wrst> btw netritious your facebook status thos morning saddened me
<netritious> It saddened me more :-/
<netritious> I made a lot of converts with Hardy, but Lucid has been a tough sell
<netritious> now, I do not mean that for server
<netritious> I still think ubuntu server is awesome
<netritious> Ubuntu Server > Windows Server
<netritious> it doesn't need to be said really...anyone that has Administered a Windows Server and has used Ubuntu Server then they know ;)
<wrst> I have installed on lots of hardware and had no boot issues at all but that is very frustrating
<netritious> and I did try everything...checked ISO for defects, ran additional diag on the hardware, etc...all came up the same way with several CDs and several machines
<netritious> two laptops and one desktop, all diff make/models took Win7 ez-pz, Lucid not so much
<netritious> I even had to add an extra step to my procedures...backup the win7 install before attempting to installing Lucid
<netritious> *install
<netritious> I mean, I'm not upset about it but it's really disappointing that three clients will never be exposed to Ubuntu because of it
<netritious> besides hearing me talk about how great it is
<techMiles> crap
<techMiles> I wanna boot up my server now
<netritious> wrst: it's not like it can't be fixed from the grub rescue prompt, but what happens when a client upgrades the kernel, which in turn updates grub, and brings the PC back? I'm installing it for free so already upside down on the work...can't have more time lost on it
<netritious> I've experienced these problems since Ubuntu moved to grub2, just never really complained about it
<netritious> techMiles: what server
<techMiles> netritious: my server. it's just an old desktop I installed ubuntu server on
<netritious> is there a problem with it?
<techMiles> needz moar jiggawatts!
<netritious> hehe
<techMiles> other than that, newp.
<techMiles> I need to know more about ubuntu server, but that's my problem, no its
<techMiles> running upgrades now
<netritious> if you want to run a LAMP stack it's too ez...
<wrst> grub 2 sucks netritious I agree 100% dont blame you at all
<netritious> techMiles: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<techMiles> I already have all those. :)
<netritious> :D
<netritious> wrst: it does
<techMiles> think I also have CUPS
<techMiles> and SAMBA
<netritious> cool techMiles...have you installed webmin yet?
<techMiles> no, I tried at one point and idr what went wrong
<netritious> wrst: I used to downgrade but stopped bothering...grub1 will eventually be obsolete for ubuntu
<techMiles> anybody have an IRC bot recommendation?
<netritious> techMiles: what is your server specs?
<techMiles> uhh
<techMiles> old as crap? came with the original XP.
<techMiles> uhh. Pentium IV? 512MB of ram
<netritious> pentium 4?
<netritious> ah
<netritious> should be able to handle webmin...let me know if you want to give it a shot again
<techMiles> refresh my memory as to what it does?
<netritious> webmin provides a web interface to your server's services and configuration
<techMiles> ahh that's what I thought.
<techMiles> I'd like an actual VPS by a prof. host.
<netritious> it's written in perl, which compared to native C/C++ or even python for that matter is kinda sluggish, but not to bad...should be fine on a P4
<techMiles> however, I dont' have the money for that.
<techMiles> well, I'd have the money for it once. :)
<netritious> hehe
<techMiles> this works fine for me
<techMiles> has run any bot i've needed it to.. multiples, actually
<techMiles> and znc
<netritious> techMiles: http://www.eggheads.org/
<techMiles> netritious: I've tried eggdrop--- for some reason, it never worked for me
<techMiles> would boot up, start to connect, and yet the server-side would never see it. server-side of IRC, that is.
<techMiles> it just got lost in the tubes i guess
<netritious> k, I have only played a little with IRC bots...not much at all
<techMiles_Server> yay IRSSI
<netritious> :)
 * Svpernova09 humps irssi's leg
<netritious> is there a such thing as a version of Linux with a rolling release?
<netritious> Arch?
<cyberanger> netritious: a few, you named one
<netritious> ugh brb
<netritious> b
<netritious> cyberanger: any that are debian based?
<cyberanger> in a more strict sense of the defination, not really, but testing and unstable fit the bill
<cyberanger> as does crunchbang (uses testing) and others
<elijah-mbp> i run unstable on a lot of things… it's fine most of the time.  maybe not for an end user, but for a developer/SA/operations type who has to actually understand a lot of the system… it's not much of a problem.
<netritious> elijah-mbp: do I recall correctly that Ubuntu is based on Debian unstable?
<wrst> netritious Arch is a great rolling distro
<netritious> Arch is appealing...haven't had any experience with it yet though
<netritious> and Arch is pretty much the defacto authority on LXC
<wrst> it is good
<cyberanger> netritious: the packages maybe are imported from sid, or testing
<cyberanger> but at some point it branches off, not entirely sure where
<wrst> netritious I have done a few arch installs only thing great for tinkerers but not so much for the end user loke ubuntu
<cyberanger> wrst: you mean bloke?
<wrst> uhh *like
<cyberanger> still using the phone I take it ;)
 * cyberanger guesses he knows more brits and aussies than most tennessans, cyberanger completely misread that typo ;-)
<cyberanger> netritious: what is it your looking for?
<wrst> yes on thephone at a deal with my wife tonight cyberanger
<netritious> cyberanger: not anything in particular
<netritious> just curious
<netritious> anywho, afk...got to get dinner going
<cyberanger> netritious: cooking or eating
<cyberanger> enjoy, just finished mine
<cyberanger> wrst: could you clarify (sounds a little bad, just saying it's a "deal")
<wrst> cyberanger fundraising coat and tie tupe of thing its ok
<wrst> good music and food I hear
<cyberanger> ah, lol, I've been listening to some good music here (I doubt they'll be playing it there though)
<cyberanger> however the food ought to be better (the day one compares pizza to fish tacos is the day one goes on a diet just to get the taste out)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well I may be off everything syarts at six
<cyberanger> a half hour to get there, and get in and all
<cyberanger> enjoy ;-)
<wrst> already here she has a small part had to behere early
<cyberanger> ah well, in that case ...
<cyberanger> enjoy ;-)
<techMiles> wow
<techMiles> I was just talking to someone who is using mIRC in Ubuntu
<cyberanger> techMiles: why
<cyberanger> I mean, why use mIRC in ubuntu
<techMiles> apparently, mIRC is configured entirely how he wants it
<techMiles> so he just moves configs
<techMiles> moves/shares
 * cyberanger gags a little at that idea, oh well
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I use XChat
<techMiles> on bof
<techMiles> what does the apt-get upgrade -y flag do again? :/
<cyberanger> the -y = yes
<cyberanger> assume yes when asked
<techMiles> ah so it doesn't require that input
<cyberanger> yeah, I wouldn't however, I just use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<techMiles> I am remembering that now a little bit.
<techMiles> I don't either.
<techMiles> saw it in an example once and it popped through as I am running my server again
<cyberanger> a little more error checking (and without the -y, a little less assuming) makes it a little more safer an upgrade
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> you wouldn't happen to know what the -c flag in python -c file.py does, would you?
 * cyberanger hands that off to one of a few more seasoned python developers
<cyberanger> man python:
<cyberanger>   -c command
<cyberanger>               Specify the command to execute (see next section).   This  terminates  the  option
<cyberanger>               list (following options are passed as arguments to the command).
<techMiles> ah.
<techMiles> so, unnecessary if you're, say, starting a bot with python supybot.py
 * cyberanger nods cluelessly, but does believe that to be true
<techMiles> good news: no flooding/botnets today
<techMiles> on another network, that is.
 * techMiles knocks on wood
 * cyberanger points out a 2600 Press Release may have helped
<techMiles> I need to start learning more about this stuff....
<techMiles> you up for writing me a blog post or page of references to start erading? :P
<techMiles> my main issue is: idk where to start
<techMiles> I really wanna get more into security, so far as local computers, network, etc.. all of it, pretty much
<techMiles> maybe not, like,  the kind they need for storing SSN's and credit cards. LOL
<cyberanger> hehe, I understand, as much as I hate this advice, it's how things got rolling for me
 * cyberanger points to his local bookstore, lug, manpages, google and too much freetime
<techMiles> lug?
<techMiles> what about the 2600 reference you made? lol
<cyberanger> Linux User Group
<techMiles> Ahh
<cyberanger> however, to simplify things, might I suggest http://www.2600.com and http://www.backtrack-linux.org
<techMiles> hmm what about uh crap what is that group
<cyberanger> and a bunch of freetime and manpages (google might also help)
<techMiles> irc-unity ?
<cyberanger> http://www.hackthissite.org/ might also be a good one too
<techMiles> one main thing: I don't care to get myself in trouble or anybody else while I'm using their internet to research/learn this stuff.
<techMiles> I'm sure they're watched, and I doon't really have anything to hide
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-11
<techMiles> but I also don't want any repercussions to fall to anyone else.
<cyberanger> yeah, I do understand, it's the thing about dual use, everything has it's place
<cyberanger> http://www.damnvulnerablelinux.org/ a few copies of different versions of windows, a networking switch, and backtrack linus ought to help
<cyberanger> hack thyself
<cyberanger> I'm not one to cross a line myself
<cyberanger> so I get that, nice thing too is intentions are clear, what's the other side of cracking/black hat hacking, white hat hacking/hacking/computer security (that last one is the term that'll work the most)
<cyberanger> understand tos
<cyberanger> and you should be in the clear with any isp
<cyberanger> techMiles: no solder walks into battle with just a shield, he usually has a sword too, so ISP's understand learning (it's doing that is more complex)
<techMiles> Yeah.
<techMiles> and I wasn't planning on anything like that
<techMiles> if anything, if I had a VPS, working on that.
<techMiles> not DDos, as that'd affect the entire host
<techMiles> but, you get the idea.
<techMiles> hmm I have access to Win7 and WinXP.
<techMiles> and a switch. :d enterprise switchhh
<techMiles> have attempted some mac address flooding to sniff the packets on the switch, but idk good tools
<techMiles> and am also paranoid about most of them, as idk what ELSE they do, if they have embedded malware, etc
<techMiles> as most of the free ones people create, aren't created with the best of intentions
<techMiles> have thought about taking a CEH course
<cyberanger> well, you have heard of open soure right? free and you can inspect the code ;-)
<techMiles> heh. sadly I dont' know enough about the code to really know what to check for.
<cyberanger> then something vetted by somebody else is good I take it
<techMiles> yeah. I like asking for recommendations. :P
<techMiles> what abt the hackthissite IRC?
<techMiles> any good? or a bunch of scriptkiddies?
<cyberanger> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack/backtrack-used-by-the-nsa/
<techMiles> I'd lvoe to get into that stuff.
<cyberanger> I think that and a few lifehacker an Maximum PC posts shows the efforts of backtrack linux well
<techMiles> yeah. have seen the LH ones. love that site
<techMiles> and I have a MaxPC subscrip. :D
<techMiles> thanks to my gf.
<techMiles> <3
<cyberanger> hackthissite I have mixed feelings about, but it earns a metion
<cyberanger> and if your on the security end, you'll see scripted attacks too
<cyberanger> and if it didn't work, they wouldn't do it
<techMiles> yeah
<techMiles> I know about |----| this much linux
<techMiles> and about |-| this much security.
<techMiles> I know to encrypt any sensitive data/data transfers with as high as I can get. :D
<cyberanger> the problem with measuring infinately evolving systems and knowledge, is measuring it accurately is  infinately complex
<techMiles> yeah.
<techMiles> though, in general. lol. I know very little.
<techMiles> at least to me.
<cyberanger> do I know this much security |-| or this much |----------------------------------------|
<cyberanger> and what does it represent
<cyberanger> same for linux ;-)
<techMiles> I know enough to know where to start with linux, and to generally manage my way around it, so far as server and desktop of ubuntu/debian.
<techMiles> security, idk where to start.
<techMiles> a lot of it is coding, which idk
<techMiles> there aren't any good college courses for it here. lol
<techMiles> as much as I'd love that
<techMiles> I want linux classes
<techMiles> even if I'd be bored, I'd learn moer and could help
<cyberanger> it's something that one will never quit learning
<techMiles> and that'd be a foot in the door to moer.
<cyberanger> CompTIA Linux+ and Security+
<techMiles> I knowww
<techMiles> I want Security+
<cyberanger> that's it
<techMiles> the CompTIA Security+ pack is on my christmas list from amazon. :$
<cyberanger> as for linux, read up on iptables and ip6tables, for a firewall, dmcrypt for full disc encryption
<techMiles> will try and remember that
<techMiles> i do need to learn more on IPv6
<techMiles> I'd love books
<techMiles> but by the time I finish reading them, they'er outdated
<techMiles> if they aren't outdated by the time they're written, published, and distributed.
<techMiles> they need an eBook that can be updated, and pushes out those updates and flags the chapters with new stuff ni them.
<cyberanger> oh, the thing about outdated is that there isn't such things
<techMiles> another thing I wanna learn a LOT more about atm is IRC security
<techMiles> and backend stuff
<techMiles> like gecos....... no clue on what that is
<techMiles> besides an amphibious animal. :)
<cyberanger> the so called Exploit Wednesday proves that "outdated" info can actually help an attacker
<techMiles> see I don't even know what you mean by Exploit Wed.
<techMiles> I feel so behind. lol
<cyberanger> the day after Patch Tuesday
<techMiles> Ahhhh
<techMiles> makes sense
<techMiles> cyber monday
<techMiles> patch tuesday
<techMiles> exploit wednesday
<cyberanger> the day when patches are out, and eveyone ignores them, or enough for Exploit Wednesday to work
<cyberanger> Patch Tuesday is the second Tuesday of each month, on which Microsoft releases security patches
<techMiles> I knew about patch teusday
<techMiles> and I realize cyber mon has nothing to do with patch teus or exploit wed
<cyberanger> the reason exploit wedensday works is an attacker can study the patch, and use that knowledge to attack an unpatched system easily
<techMiles> yeap.
<techMiles> reverse-engineering?
<cyberanger> yep
<techMiles> that's why I runs the updates. :)
<cyberanger> and white papers they write, explaining the patches
<techMiles> i know enough to have a decent firewall, keep my network firewalled, and to run a good antivirus which live-scans incoming data.
<cyberanger> well, patches can have side effects, and enough patches at once can eat bandwidth like crazy
<techMiles> yeah.
<cyberanger> one reason I like cacheing proxies myself
<techMiles> that's why Enterprises can use a striping of all even-machines, then all odd-machines, etc. and can download them to a local server
<techMiles> that distributes them to the rest of the network
<cyberanger> 200 computers needing updates become 5, but still gotta test them if you expect a bad patch,  better not need to unpatch 200 machines
<techMiles> yeah.
<cyberanger> I like the idea of squid handling updates for windows, but I'd prefer for those numbers, that they run debian or ubuntu, and have a rsync mirror
<techMiles> squid?
<cyberanger> after all, the best thing is run your own updates
<cyberanger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<cyberanger> a cacheing proxy server
<techMiles> what're the advantages of that?
<techMiles> like a DNS server? similar? but caches more of the data of a webpage?
<techMiles> ahhh nvm
<techMiles> I see it
<techMiles> that's cool.
<techMiles> gotta run. do you blog at all? :P sounds like I'd be able to read some pretty good info out of that
<cyberanger> depends on it's config, but the basic idea is holding a copy of some files (my example above was windows updates)
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> same update wouldn't be re-fetched from MS servers
<cyberanger> no, I haven't (and in hindsight I realize the flaw)
<cyberanger> but that should be something I intend to fix
<techMiles> yes. :)
<techMiles> feel free to write up more info/references/tips like this for me... am loving it. :D
<cyberanger> my issue with blogging is so much seems wrong, compared to IRC, more off the uff
<techMiles> or email or whatever if you don't put it up somewhere.
<cyberanger> my issue with blogging is so much seems wrong, compared to IRC, more off the cuff
<techMiles> explain?
<cyberanger> that's not to say I don't have a blog, I just let them die (unintended, but it happenes)
<techMiles> I'd ask more but I have to go down to my grandmother's, do her grocery shopping, help my girlfriend feed her horse, and possibly go down to a comicbook store tonight as well.
<techMiles> yeah. I let mine die, too. don't feel I have enough useful information to write about, really
<techMiles> unlike all these squid and unix tips from yourself.
<cyberanger> ok, well, in short it's a simple as this is a chat, questions and answers
<cyberanger> vs things to say, edit, never look right
<techMiles> ahhh.
<techMiles> hmm.
<cyberanger> critic myself to death
<techMiles> take my questions, and just write 'em up in an email as a Q&A?
<cyberanger> (I've got ideas around that, but you see the issue I'
<techMiles> no editing, it's like an offline multiplayer ntoepad. lol idk
<cyberanger> ve had)
<techMiles> eyah
<techMiles> I can understand that. I am never satiesfied with my writing.
<techMiles> seems terrible wen I read others, etc
<cyberanger> oh, others doesn't bug me (without a reason)
<techMiles> no I mean my writing seems terrible in comparison to others'
<cyberanger> mine isn't a comparison even, just getting the point across, blog is one shot
<techMiles> yeah
<cyberanger> I can explain here if you don't get it
<techMiles> here, I can ask immediate questions for clarification.
<cyberanger> a blog I look at comments and what?
<techMiles> alright. well time to run! will hopefully ttyl, or another day.
<techMiles> maybe I can make a meetup sometime soon.
<cyberanger> I'm usually around
<cyberanger> well, I've gotta too, and idk where in the state you are
<cyberanger> later, whoops ;-)
 * cyberanger starts to choke on all the quiet
<wrst> cyberanger: its friday night :)
 * cyberanger says too late, strangled by the quiet, don't believe the sucide note
<wrst> ha ha
<cyberanger> cyberangewas.strangled.net will stay up as a tribute to poor cyberanger
<wrst> :)
 * cyberanger thinks he'll be hanging onto that domain as long as he can, seems to play into a fair bit of jokes lately
<cyberanger> wrst: how was dinner?
<wrst> it was good
<wrst> all went well
<wrst> made record time back from nashville
 * cyberanger mutters something about a lead foot
<wrst> my wife did the same thing
<wrst> only slightly above the speed limit
<cyberanger> slightly, huh
<wrst> real really just five over
<cyberanger> 5 over the limit or everyone else (I love this state for that)
<wrst> the limit cyberanger I am using swype some I think I could get used to this
<wrst> cyberanger good night just realized how late it is
<electricus> ya.. getting pretty late
<wrst> wow electricus you will turn into a pumpkin too good night
<cyberanger> hehe, night wrst
<cyberanger> friday night, quoting someone ;-_
<cyberanger> D'Oh, oh well, I was overusing those anyway
<wrst> natty works again!
<cyberanger> with all the quiet in here, I wonder, did I miss something? ;-)
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> cyberanger: its saturday guess that's why all the quiet?
 * cyberanger starts to choke on all the quiet
<cyberanger> citing last nights statement
<cyberanger> I think this channels trying to kill me ;-)
<wrst> :P
<wrst> cyberanger: i read somewhere that the dock thing in 11.04 is not boing to be moveable... that's kinda crap
<cyberanger> lousy
<cyberanger> +1 for openbox and tin2 then
<wrst> yeah that doesn't make me overly happy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-12
<wrst> but may change too
<cyberanger> hey netismobile
<cyberanger> man he has a bad connection
<cyberanger> wrst: come over to the dark side (aka openbox) we got cake ;-)
<wrst> cyberanger we shall see :)
<wrst> wb cyberanger
<cyberanger> thanks wrst
 * cyberanger never left, hiccup somewhere
<cyberanger> hey jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes cyberanger?
 * cyberanger thinks this has been the quietest day lately, more than the past two
<cyberanger> not too bad
<jfenn2199> that's good about the day not being bad not it being quite
<cyberanger> yeah, yesterday and the day before I thought I was choking on all the quiet
<wrst> cyberanger ,  jfenn2199 hello
<jfenn2199> hey wrst
<cyberanger> ah, he is alive
<wrst> yes barely
<cyberanger> barely, what's up?
<wrst> just being lazy ia all
<cyberanger> ah
 * cyberanger kicks wrst with his boot until he quits being lazy
 * cyberanger is too lazy to continue kicking wrst, hopes he is less lazy now
<wrst> I have done a litle today mostly watching it snow
 * cyberanger sees no snow, just some danderiff on the lawn
<wrst> :p
<jfenn2199> man we just got dandruff that didn't even hit the lawn
<cyberanger> hehe
<techMiles> NOO
<techMiles> chanserv! come back!
<techMiles> iu love you!
<cyberanger> chanserv left, hrm
<cyberanger> service upgrade ? I guess
<jfenn2199> hmmm
<cyberanger> tomaw (tom@freenode/staff/tomaw): [Global Notice] We're restarting services to fix some database issues; please remain patient as it will return soon.
<cyberanger> wallop
<cyberanger> unfortunately the 8 minutes of notice had me afk, that wasn't cool
<cyberanger> techMiles: have you dug into that info
<cyberanger> ChanServ: is back, seems ok
<techMiles> haven't had time just yet.
<techMiles> hmm? 8 minutes notice had you afk.. ?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-03
 * xTEMPLARx looks around suspiciously
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: :P
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> how are you doing xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> doin alright
<xTEMPLARx> workin' from home today since my boy claimed illness this morning
<xTEMPLARx> not sure how sick he really is but I gots VPN so I'm good
<wrst> sounds like a win-win xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  for the most part.  :D
<wrst> :D
<xTEMPLARx> sooo quiet
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> finally got booted from archlinux
<xTEMPLARx> and for asking an honest question
<xTEMPLARx> SUCCESS
<wrst> what did you do xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> lol just said:  grub or syslinux in a dual-boot system.  discuss.
<wrst> ha ha wow :)
<wrst> i just looked
<wrst> now you see why i don't ask questions in there
<xTEMPLARx> no doubt :D
<wrst> the arch culture is very unique
<xTEMPLARx> unique?
<wrst> i'm trying to be nice xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> and now they're being nice and answering my question without me asking it again
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> ha see unique
<xTEMPLARx> i need to enabled my auto-rejoin if it's gonna be THAT kinda culture... lol
<wrst> ha ha they are surprisingly helpful in forums or what not but
<xTEMPLARx> ooo cinarch
<xTEMPLARx> cinnarch*
<wrst> that's the sissy way to do arch, so its not really arch ;)
<xTEMPLARx> how so?
<xTEMPLARx> still the same painful installation process
<xTEMPLARx> looks like
<xTEMPLARx> you saying you can't install cinnamon on arch?
<wrst> no i can install cinnamon on arch but cinnarch i thought was an easy to use one
<xTEMPLARx> it may be
<xTEMPLARx> i didn't look that far
<xTEMPLARx> but seems like that'd almost defeat the main purpose of arch and #archlinux wouldn't be pushin' it
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> yeah they usually cut people off that are using the "easy to use" arch based distros
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> bbiaf
<wrst> i've heard that one before... see you next year xTEMPLARx
<Unit193> I have coffee if anyone would be interested. ;)
<wrst> why would i want that?
<Unit193> Because it is French Roast, and it is coffee.
<wrst> if you say so :)
<Unit193> Also, Launchpad can be a major pain, I get "punished" for versioning things right. -_-
 * xTEMPx spouts obscenities at wrst
<xTEMPx> hrm
<xTEMPx> :D
 * xTEMPx looks around
 * xTEMPx sighs
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-04
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: that wasn't nice :P
<xTEMPLARx> I was a grouch last night, wrst
<xTEMPLARx> arch butchered my home machine
<xTEMPLARx> I blame arch
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx did you follow the isntructions?
<wrst> *instructions
<xTEMPLARx> to the letters
<xTEMPLARx> even went back and repeated
<xTEMPLARx> I got a bootable system out of it
<wrst> what did you have trouble with
<xTEMPLARx> even got networking back
<xTEMPLARx> got x installed, along with gnome, xfce and kde
<xTEMPLARx> but x wouldn't run to save it's life
<xTEMPLARx> it was like I'd compiled from source and there were no existing default configs
<xTEMPLARx> which didn't surprise me, but was counter to what I'd read that I should expect
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: did you follow the instructions on getting x running?
<wrst> and install the needed video driver?
<xTEMPLARx> besides that, little things like getting an error message at login that tells me that my /etc/locale.conf is "access denied" to me
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  according to two of the sites, I did more than I should have had to
<wrst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg
<wrst> xTEMPLARx:  you can't look at sites gotta follow the arch wiki
<xTEMPLARx> they made it seem like it should essentially run at least in a basic mode after installation
<xTEMPLARx> regardless, X was the least of my worries with all the other weirdness going on
<xTEMPLARx> things that even arch's wiki instructions said should be there weren't
<wrst> did you use the arch wiki xTEMPLARx?
<xTEMPLARx> of course
<wrst> did you set up systemd ?
<xTEMPLARx> I started there and only branched out when trying to figure out why *I* was having trouble and nobody else was
<xTEMPLARx> don't believe I touched systemd specifically... doesn't mean it wasn't installed :\
<wrst> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#Native_configuration
<wrst> its installed by default but you ahve to set things like the hostname, locale etc that were handled by rc.conf when sysv init was used
<xTEMPLARx> I did all those things :\
<wrst> ok i'm not for sure then, but i'm sure YOU messed up :P
<xTEMPLARx> bet I didn't do the 644
<xTEMPLARx> nope couldn't have been me
<xTEMPLARx> i'm perfect in every way
<xTEMPLARx> ;)
<xTEMPLARx> I will admit, however, that I DID mess up on two points:
<xTEMPLARx> a)  it is my primary machine at home.  I shouldn't have jacked my primary machine to that degree to play around with arch.
<xTEMPLARx> b)  I am an impatient person these days.  redhat, then ubuntu, installers have spoiled me into thinking it shouldn't take long
<xTEMPLARx> I still have my little stack of Slackware install floppies from back in the day, but I do NOT have the little stack of patience that is necessary to get it going with them
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i would suggest you do arch in a VM to start with
<wrst> then move to bare metal
<xTEMPLARx> see that's the funny thing, wrst... my vm install of arch here went pretty smoothly
<wrst> well you should know what you are doing, and I trust you are using the latest download?
<xTEMPLARx> the primary difference I can think off right off the top of my head here, though, was that I used syslinux rather than grub, but that shouldn't be a factor downrange from that point of the install, really
<xTEMPLARx> but of course
<wrst> no if you are booting you should be good to go
<wrst> so what is your problem?
<xTEMPLARx> freshly downloaded and burned just prior to install
<wrst> no x or that worning?
<xTEMPLARx> that warning, I'm sure, is a sign of other things broken.
<wrst> so you have x running?
<xTEMPLARx> that and certain other things not being present.. for example, there were networking profiles that were claimed to be there in the instructions, that were nowhere on the system.. had to dig other sites to discover where they came from
<xTEMPLARx> nope, no x
<xTEMPLARx> but honestly, I just stepped away from it after a couple of hours of tinkering, as I knew I was becoming more and more impatient
<xTEMPLARx> and I had a wife and son to attend to
<xTEMPLARx> my son got to hear me say "later" and "after a while" way too often yesterday
<xTEMPLARx> :(
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: yeah something isn't right somwhere, but of course you already knew that great bit of wisdom
<wrst> i can generally have arch running and a desktop in play in an hour inlcuding download time
<xTEMPLARx> okay then something is definitely broken
<xTEMPLARx> I should set up ssh for you and let you remote in to save the day :P
<wrst> ha ha or destroy your system more likely :)
<xTEMPLARx> I'll hopefully get to tinker with it some more later tonight, but we have christmas presentation practice tonight so I don't know how much energy I'll have when I get home
<wrst> did you set the locale with the localectl command?
<xTEMPLARx> nope I did it manually per some other instruction in the wiki installation guide
<xTEMPLARx> I hadn't heard of the localectl command till I looked at your link a few minutes ago
<xTEMPLARx> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Locale#Setting_system-wide_locale
<wrst> I think that should have worked, but some of the documentation is lagging behin with systemd
<wrst> i would try setting it with systemd just to be sure, maybe erase the file and start over again with it
<xTEMPLARx> using localctl?
<xTEMPLARx> argh
<xTEMPLARx> so if the documentation is lagging
<xTEMPLARx> what's a fellow supposed to do?
<xTEMPLARx> guess I'll shoot myself in the foot
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> ha xTEMPLARx well you just have to be sure you are following systemd stuff if you are using systemd some people are still on sysv init
<xTEMPLARx> see, I believe the system has installed sysv by default
<xTEMPLARx> or that's how it's set up anyway, mebbe
<xTEMPLARx> I dunno
<xTEMPLARx> seems like they'd pick one and go with it by default, and let you change it if you like
<xTEMPLARx> or maybe that's the problem
<xTEMPLARx> I dunno
<xTEMPLARx> ooo deja vu
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: systemd is the default, they are going to remove sysv out of the repos but its a time of transition
 * wrst goes into #archlinux mode
<wrst> however if you didnt' read that you obviously didn't read the manual as you should nad its YOUR fault :)
<wrst> https://www.archlinux.org/news/systemd-is-now-the-default-on-new-installations/
<wrst> https://www.archlinux.org/news/end-of-initscripts-support/
<wrst> etc etc
<xTEMPLARx> I started with their installation guide, following the instructions given me.  Shouldn't have to have to pick and pluck random details from all over the place to make it work when they're giving you step-by-steps.
<xTEMPLARx> have to have to lol
<wrst> you have to be sure you are following systemd instructions
<xTEMPLARx> granted, there are many spots in the instructions which are choose-your-own-adventure style
<xTEMPLARx> but still
<wrst> many places have both, its confusing but well if you are going to be an arch user...
<xTEMPLARx> So someone needs to update https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide then?
<xTEMPLARx> hrm
<xTEMPLARx> <--- probably being difficult
<xTEMPLARx> but
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: here is the answer for you http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<xTEMPLARx> I don't remember having this much problem the first time I tried following it a while back.  and that better not be their snarky graphic :P
<xTEMPLARx> worries me that you have it so readily available
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i follow that guide everytime and had no issues
<wrst> but for instance when you get to grub you have o click on the grub section and go to the grub wiki
<xTEMPLARx> but of course
<xTEMPLARx> if you don't, you won't boot :D
<wrst> and its linux there are 15 different ways to accomplish the same task :)
<wrst> i actually installed on my desktop without any of the install scripts
<wrst> just chrooted and did everything manual it wasn't bad either, but i used an external website and expected it to fail but it didn't
<xTEMPLARx> external website?
<xTEMPLARx> I was doing everything manually as well
<xTEMPLARx> which is why it seemed like there were missing steps in there
<xTEMPLARx> but like you say, if I didn't follow every rabbit hole, I probably missed things that were easily skimmed over
<wrst> that is what usually happens to me
<xTEMPLARx> it's not good to be borderline A.D.D. during installation, either, I'm assuming
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i think truth be known the arch devs don't care about adoption and i think they were feeling it was almost too easy for people to get it running, now they won't say that but I think that's what they have done
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: NO! and I'm borderline add but i have to completely zone in to do it
<xTEMPLARx> that's a difficult thing to do in my house
<xTEMPLARx> either my wife or my son are always tugging at me while I'm at home
<wrst> this i know i wait until they sleep
<xTEMPLARx> I started to make a comment about that, too, as I usually end up feeling guilty even then and can't focus.
<xTEMPLARx> hard to explain I guess
<wrst> i'm a heartless arch user what is guilt? :)
<xTEMPLARx> I could, but it'd probably sound weird
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I am weird by definition so nothing is probably going to sound weird to me
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: when you will get arch running you won't go back because you will have to justify all the time you spent on it :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  Pfft!
<xTEMPLARx> I can always justify my bad decisions
<wrst> ha you know its true
<xTEMPLARx> at least for the first 24 hours
<wrst> good point me too
<wrst> ha xTEMPLARx
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<xTEMPLARx> good morning chris4585
<chris4585> hey xTEMPLARx
<wrst> howdy howdy
<chris4585> reinstalled arch/bang
<chris4585> I wanted to but at the same time my manjaro updated and something was off with the drivers
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-05
<chris4585> playing with my tv as a second monitor
<chris4585> doesn't work too well
<chris4585> bought a 15" long hdmi cable and it works well I think I may move my computer or something
<wrst> cool chris4585
<jfenn2199> morning all
<xTEMPLARx> morning sir
<jfenn2199> how've things been xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> slow but busy
<xTEMPLARx> how's life?
<jfenn2199> life
<jfenn2199> *life's pretty well
<wrst> hello jfenn2199, xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> i was about to say... lol for a sec there I thought you were insanely jaded
<xTEMPLARx> heya wrst
<jfenn2199> whats going on wrst
<xTEMPLARx> I fixed my box at home, btw, wrst
<jfenn2199> yeah I got really bummed out but that's all healed
<xTEMPLARx> jfenn2199: good :D
<wrst> not a lot for me jfenn2199, you?
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx how did you fix it?
<jfenn2199> just taking it easy right now
 * wrst hopes xTEMPLARx read the documentation better since it was obviously his fault :)
<xTEMPLARx> I installed gnome-buntu 12.10
<xTEMPLARx> ate a sandwich and soup, and by the time it was done I could get into both that and my win7 partition again
<xTEMPLARx> easy as pie
<xTEMPLARx> XD
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: well you obviously aren't as good as i thought you were :P
 * xTEMPLARx is not as patient as you thought he was.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: patience is part of it but i think its tenacity more than that
<wrst> but once you go arch you will never go back
<xTEMPLARx> well, I set myself up for failure by not setting aside enough time to actually patiently read through the steps, I suppose
<xTEMPLARx> I needed/wanted my machine back up and useful, and it wasn't happening as quickly as I wanted it to
<xTEMPLARx> instant gratification or ELSE
<wrst> yes i have gotten down to i can do it pretty quick as i mess with arch in a vm sometimes to check out changes coming
<xTEMPLARx> i have an arch vm on here, but I haven't had much free time here at work the last few work days
<wrst> they should give you more goof off time
<xTEMPLARx> i know!
<xTEMPLARx> or call it research, as they keep hinting at the future possibility of a linux version of our primary product
<wrst> there you go!
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-06
<netritious> howdy
<netritious> hey jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> hey how goes netritious
<netritious> same old same old, to busy...yourself?
<jfenn2199> just working around this old house picking up side jobs where I can
<netritious> I hear ya man
<netritious> I keep meaning to make it up there, but never seem to ever find the time any more, lately at least.
<jfenn2199> oh trust me I know how it goes before I left the pharm tech gig I barely had anytime even living here lol
<jfenn2199> so are meetings still first Thursday of the month?
<netritious> I have no idea.
<netritious> I made a big fuss a few months ago, but nothing came of it.
<jfenn2199> hmm
<jfenn2199> so is anyone but the two of us in here right now?
<jfenn2199> I would ping everyone but that would probably be more annoying than me inviting over 300 people to a punk show via fb at once
<netritious> lol
<netritious> well, it is wed and almost 11pm..might not get much of a response
<jfenn2199> lol
<jfenn2199> details.... :-P
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you awake yet?
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: ?
<jfenn2199> morning all
<wrst> afternoon jfenn2199
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> :P
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst Unit193
<wrst> going well jfenn2199
<Unit193> No snow, so depressing. :P
<jfenn2199> lol
<Unit193> At least it's colder now.
<wrst> Unit193: its about time
<jfenn2199> I actually had a dream last night about a weather report for freak snow storms
<wrst> its december jfenn2199 wouldn't be freak snowstorms now :)
<wrst> oh yeah you are in memphis :P
<Unit193> wrst: It's been a little back and forth.
<jfenn2199> right we're gonna have 70's through to monday :-/
<wrst> really, its mid 50's here today
<wrst> i think mainly due to the clouds
<jfenn2199> yeah it's insanity overnights are getting down in the upper 50s but that's it
<wrst> A/C in december is just wrong
<jfenn2199> tell me about it I've gotten sick as a dog from all this back and forth, it seems like the end of every month has been cold and the beginning of the next is all "oh lets get all spring like weather roar"
<jfenn2199> also last night I had queried netritious as to if we still have meetings first thursday?
<wrst> jfenn2199: pretty much have died due to lack of interest
<jfenn2199> :-(
<wrst> cyberanger: and I showed up for a few netritious did and that was pretty much it and I'm likely leaving someone out but not enough to be worth the trouble
<jfenn2199> understandable
<wrst> if the interest is there it would be good to do it again, probably with an alternate time/day than what we were using
<jfenn2199> definitely, sorry I've been MIA the past two years cause I know I've been a part of the lack of interest
<wrst> jfenn2199: just the way it goes
<wrst> and to be honest i think interest in ubuntu is lagging with some of us also especially post unity for me
<jfenn2199> I've actually really enjoyed it since unity, kinda giving our OS a custom (and usable) interface.... (definitely prefer the look and feel over Win8 (and all the compiz stuff kinda made it look like we were all just iMitators))
<wrst> work flow just kills me in unity not to mention i don't think its attractive, the dash is transparent the top bar isn't but at least you can make it but the window borders etc just aren't that attractive
<jfenn2199> and in addition to that I've had a lot of people who travel through the coop here (the computer we use in our library runs it) inquire positively on the set up
<wrst> gnome-shell i liked but don't like it on ubuntu at all as it just not good, then they break extensions with every release which is a pain, so now i'm on kde which can't say i'm in love but it does everything
<wrst> and kubuntu is just a lousy distro
<wrst> so
<wrst> i'm not into ubuntu on the desktop at all
<wrst> but have a server running with ubuntu
<jfenn2199> understand on the topbar it works me, but having it in an environment with multiple non-technical users Unity has worked well
<jfenn2199> for my personal desktop I am planning on running a Debian partition soon to see about moving back to that, but for the public access computer I'm going to keep Ubuntu
<wrst> yeah ubuntu is great for that but i just hate the interface i have tried every version except 12.10 and really i don't even want to go there when i have to start uninstalling amazon crap its not even worth trying
<wrst> greetings chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<jfenn2199> hey chris4585
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<cyberanger> hey chris4585 & jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> hey cyberanger
<jfenn2199> what's going on?
<cyberanger> if I said too much I feel as though I'd be understating the issue
<cyberanger> too much work, little rest, insomina, so even less rest
<cyberanger> wash rinse and repeat
<cyberanger> how about you jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> haha about the same working on this old house
<cyberanger> how old is it?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-07
<jfenn2199> cyberanger, 100 this year
<wrst> jfenn2199: that sounds like an interesting project
<netritious> howdy...did I miss the meeting? :)
<wrst> howdy netritious :) how you dong?
<wrst> netritious: just the guy i need to ask annoying questions to
<netritious> Dong's doing ok wrst lol
<netritious> haha what's up?
<wrst> netritious: just bought an ssd and an adapter thing to put my other hard drive in the dvdrom slot in my laptop, i'm thinking i should be able to just clone one partition to the ssd then chroot and update grub does that sound reasonable?
<netritious> yep.
<wrst> ok what i was thinking but wanted to ask an expert, but i may just reinstall also not for sure
<wrst> thought also about having my system partiitons / /boot etc on the ssd and doing home on the regular hard drive but not for sure if that is a good plan or not?
<netritious> just make backups :)
<wrst> oh yes :)
<wrst> netritious: really there is nothing on my laptop its all on my server, dropbox or ubuntuone i keep i that way so when i mess it up its easy to restore :)
<wrst> yeah i think i will just do a fresh install probably makes more sense
<wrst> and i don't mess everything up and still have my old disk to boot off of if i mess something up :)
<wrst> i'm thinking have every directory on the ssd including home virtual box will be a lot faster
<netritious> yeah...SSD vs "a spinner" (as I hear people reference them now) is no competition.
<netritious> not on performance anyway. verdict is still out on longevity.
<netritious> there's nothing wrong with migrating what you want/need or mounting the other partition once the SSD is in to do that
<netritious> or using your HDD as home and SSD as /root
<netritious> just make backups :)
<wrst> yes lots of backups any time doing such as this
<wrst> I am on board with that
<netritious> wrst: I'm still 100% "spinner" atm, minus my umpteen thumbdrives and flash memory. Not convinced SSD is worth the price.
<netritious> so waiting until prices come down a lot more and to upgrade all my systems to SATA III before taking the plunge.
<wrst> netritious: I have one at work and performance is amazing
<wrst> but use a spinner for basic storage
<chris4585> I'd like an SSD, I think that is my next upgrade I'll make
<chris4585> you have to get the right SSD though, kingston hyperx is good
<wrst> this is a samsung had good reviews i shall see
<netritious> samsung is awesome. I like most of everything they make, from displays to smart phones.
<netritious> hey chris4585
<chris4585> hey netritious
<chris4585> samsung 830 or 840?
<chris4585> yeah samsung is good I hear
<netritious> mine is an i837 I believe...captivate glide, rooted
<netritious> chris4585: wait, are you asking wrst about his sdd? lol
<chris4585> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147188
<chris4585> yes
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I have a stupid old phone
<netritious> just upgraded mine from motorola backflip (MB300) this past August...the backflip was my first android device. Got it in Feb 2010, and was way better than my windows 6 phone lol.
<netritious> setting up a 12.04.1 desktop using alternate cd in vmware player
<netritious> curious if GPU acceleration and USB 3.0 support actually work
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> usb 3 support works for me on 3.6 and even on 3.4
<netritious> I think USB support was baked in around 3.2
<netritious> *USB 3.0
<netritious> just realized what time it was....nite
<chris4585> baked in, lol I like that term
<wrst> morning average_guy
 * wrst glares at xTEMPx
<wrst> morning, or there about chris4585
<chris4585> morning wrst
<wrst> i'm exicited chris4585 have an SSD coming for my laptop
<chris4585> wrst, nice, I want one too
<wrst> i'm curious and i'm still debating if i just clone my arch partition or start from scratch, i bought an adapter to put my old drive in the optical bay
<chris4585> an SSD is what I'm thinking about for christmas, but not really sure yet
<wrst> chris4585: after seeing what it has done for this old machine here at work they are amazing
<chris4585> yeah
<wrst> but my decision is now do i do a fresh install of arch or do i just copy over and chroot and reinstall grub to mbr?
<chris4585> I'm not sure with SSDs but if I had the option I would clean install
<wrst> well i can always use the old drive if i need it so i'm thinking start fresh since i have gone from gnome to kde
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-09
<root__> hello, just testing my new irssi client
<wrst> hello
<chris4585> probably shouldn't do it while root
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> chris4585: nah not really with IP address showing :)
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> how you doing ?
<chris4585> wrst, okay, looking for a good SSD
<chris4585> wrst, you?
<wrst> just installed a sad
<chris4585> sad?
<chris4585> never mind I just heard of it
<wrst> hmm chris4585 meant ssd :)
<wrst> was typing on my phone
<chris4585> oh well strange because I just heard of a sados
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> usable desktop in under 30 seconds including logging in and bios post stuff
<chris4585> nice
<chris4585> my bios takes forever, it checks cpu, ram and video
<ComputerChic> Hi all
<wrst> mine is pretty quick but on a laptop not nearly as robust
<wrst> hello ComputerChic
<chris4585> hey ComputerChic
<chris4585> wrst, my bios/mobo is pretty kickass but I beat my head over the fact that it takes at least 15 seconds to get out of bios
<chris4585> uefi is awesome
<wrst> chris4585: sounds like my desktop
<wrst> i have very little UEFI experience
<ComputerChic> chris4585: Just by chance have you done a bios upate?
<chris4585> this mobo is the first I've ever owned, but my brother has one too
<chris4585> ComputerChic, I'm not sure if I'm on latest, I should be though, I'm not really worried about it
<ComputerChic> chris4585: I'd try that first if the bois is slow.
<wrst> as long as it works i don't mess with bios updates, thinking i could brick it all just isn't worth it to me
<chris4585> wrst, agreed
<chris4585> nothing wrong with it so I'm not messing with it
<wrst> amen
<ComputerChic> chris4585: Oh wait, NM.... I thought you talking about a desktop sys.
<chris4585> I am, desktop motherboard
<ComputerChic> K, Update the bios
<ComputerChic> I just once a year by habit
<ComputerChic> it*
<chris4585> I might if I ever find time, I'm glad I do have an asus motherboard because their utilities are awesome :)
<ComputerChic> Just make sure you have proper updates
<chris4585> wrst, as much as I want an SSD I'm not yet prepared to spend $100-150 on a product that may die within a day to a year of having it
<wrst> that's the thing but man its fast :)
<chris4585> yeah, so far though everything I've bought from newegg has not been doa
<chris4585> I'm just wondering how long it will be before I do run into a doa item
<wrst> me too :)
<wrst> well good night all
<chris4585> night
<chris4585> wrst, which SSD did you get?
<wrst> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147188
<wrst> chris4585: its on the budget end of that line of disk but still better than anything else on this laptop
<chris4585> ah, for that price it isn't that bad per gb
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-02
<FastForward> Morning, Gents.
<wrst> howdy FastForward
<Omnifrog> what sort of strange grub magic is this, opensuse?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-03
<wrst> Omnifrog: oh no
<Omnifrog> I don't quite grok what's going on
<Omnifrog> I booted into the opensuse 12.3  partition for the first time in a looong time to do updates and it took over grub
<Omnifrog> once back in ubuntu I did update-gub. it seemed to have done it's thing but on reboot, there was that fucking lizard again on the bootloader splash screen
<wrst> ha ha embrace the lizard?
<wrst> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPMPvAPiy3g
<wrst> Omnifrog: ^^°
<wrst> whoops Omnifrog
<wrst> this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNkDJk5_9eU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<Omnifrog> hahaha
<wrst> :)
<wrst> a little opensuse love
<netritious> howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> working hard or hardly working Unit193?
<Unit193> Not doing much right now, nope.  About to make coffee though.
<netritious> hey good idea
<wrst> hello, netritious, Unit193
<netritious> howdy wrst. how's your day?
<wrst> going pretty well, actually been pretty much at it all day so taking a small break
<wrst> how about you netritious?
<netritious> going fine....slow day
<netritious> I get to upgrade a computer for a friend and his family for Christmas. Turned them on to ubuntu a few years ago.
<netritious> $125 is the budget for new parts, and I have cpu, mobo, ram, and hdd.
<netritious> BUT it's full size ATX, their case is microATX, and I'm out of ATX cases
<netritious> *the mobo I have is full size ATX
<netritious> Going from single-core 1.8GHz AMD64/1GB RAM/20GB IDE drive to...
<netritious> Dual-core 2.7GHz AMD64 x2/4GB RAM/SATA2 hdd
<netritious> oh and adding a PCIe video card..think it's a GF 610
<netritious> other upgrades too...new keyboard/mouse, old 17" CRT to 19" LCD, adding speakers with sub...basically cleaning out my rest of my parts stash
<netritious> *the rest of my parts stash
<Unit193> Dang, it's christmas somewhere. :P
<netritious> haha
<netritious> they like ubuntu, although it's gnome :P
<netritious> on the desktop I mean.
<netritious> *for the desktop? whatever heh
<Unit193> Eww gnome. :P
<netritious> It's not the full gnome, but the failsafe version...or fallback version? can't recall how it's distinguished.
<netritious> that's ok though because I will be in a few days heh
<wrst> Unit193: nothing wrong with some gnome :P
<netritious> their DE looks like GTK2 but uses new GTK3
<netritious> might be gnome-panel? gnome-core? something like that. I'll dpkg --get-selections when the system gets here.
<Unit193> wrst: You would say that. :D
<wrst> of course I would Unit193 :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-04
<wrst> good morning netritious
<netritious> morning wrst
<wrst> all quiet on the western front netritious? :)
<netritious> very quiet wrst :)
<netritious> well, except for duran duran playing on the radio
<netritious> and how is middle doing this morning wrst?
<wrst> haha
<wrst> all going well here netritious
<wrst> middle of the week and no disasters so we are great :)
<netritious> +1 for no disasters
<wrst> ha ha yes :)
<netritious> wrst have you seen this? http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/04/infamous-hacker-creates-skyjack-to-hunt-hack-and-control-other-drones/
<wrst> no but that is neat
<wrst> watch out amazon drones
<netritious> I was thinking along the same lines wrst
<wrst> we like shootign things around here too, its a little low tech but could be just as fun
 * cyberanger wonders how many rounds it would take
<wrst> depends on how good of a shot you are :)
<cyberanger> and with what round
<cyberanger> that was gunfire....no no, hammer and nail wasn't it
<netritious> EMP would be way more fun :P
<cyberanger> netritious: I don't want to fry my new servers, just the drone
<cyberanger> so it'd have to be a very small emp
<cyberanger> just small enough to take down skynet
<netritious> lol
<netritious> like an EMP launcher...shoot at/near the drones
<netritious> wonder how'd that work
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-05
<cyberanger> netritious: idk, lets order one and find out, amazon has them for 1500, and the shipping is insanely fas......oh uhhh yeaah
<netritious> lol let me know when it comes in cyberanger
<wrst> well the NSA is watching us now for sure
<Unit193> My goodness, getting skype and pulseaudio to like each other sure is a task...
<Unit193> wrst: Isn't there enough dislike towards the NSA and drones that this is pretty standard? ;P
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> Oh heck with that, I sure made a verbal threat to whomever wrote pulseaudio...
<wrst> Unit193: i really have had no issues with pulse
<Unit193> ...I think skype just took down Xorg a couple times..
<wrst> skype = microsoft
<wrst> can't expect much can you ? :)
<Unit193> Meh, not sure if Skype, Xorg, or Pulseaudio.
<wrst> could be some unholy trinity of all three conspiring to fail at once?
<wrst> I wish there was a good alternative to skype
<wrst> I suppose hangouts is close
<Unit193> Indeed.
<Omnifrog> it's a hog
<Omnifrog> I mean, why does a video chat need 3KW of electricity to send video packets???
<wrst> well can't say I've ever considered how much juice skype or hangouts took :)
<Omnifrog> it's 3 KW
<wrst> Omnifrog: how do you compute that?
<Omnifrog> it's a highly scientific number I pulled out of my ass based to the sound the fan on my laptop makes when I am in a hangout
<wrst> ha ha ha
<wrst> ok i feel better now i was afraid i was really missing somethimg ☺
<Omnifrog> yeah, 3000 watts is a bit of hyperbole
<Omnifrog> heh, so ... while wife was busy working in the office I did this today http://imgur.com/a/8ddVO
<Omnifrog> she was amused
<chris4585> Omnifrog, nice tree
<Juzzy> http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/167224-twisted-laser-vortex-breakthrough-could-lead-to-near-infinite-bandwidth-new-science
<wrst> Juzzy: you had me at infinite bandwidth!
<Juzzy> for sure
<Juzzy> the application for this is incredible
<Juzzy> no more fighting over spectrum space
<Juzzy> i wonderif they can do the same thing using electricity
<Juzzy> running more amps over thinner wire
<Juzzy> probably not
<wrst> that would be great if they could
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-07
<netritious> netsplitastic
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> greetings netritious
<netritious> greetings wrst. how's your weekend going?
<wrst> going well how about you netritious
<netritious> wrst: doing well..trying to stay warm brrrr
<wrst> same here get any ice?
<netritious> yep.
<wrst> nothing here we were hoping for snow
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-08
<cyberanger> netritious: problem with my amazon delivery, the drone sorta blew up
<netritious> lol cyberanger...take it easy on the drones
<cyberanger> Guess I should have had it shipped ground
<netritious> lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-01
<cyberanger> Anybody messed with federated VoIP?
<wrst> Not I cyberanger
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-06
<Unit193> wrst: Looking forward to all those wonderful TN drivers that know how to drive in the snow? :P
<wrst> Ha ha Unit193
<wrst> Most around  here aren't too bad
<Unit193> Ah, thought cyber said something about them thinking they knew what to do in it, since they do mudding.
<Unit193> And you are up late.
<wrst> Depends on the area of TN
<wrst> Around here isn't terrible but lots of people just don't get out at all
<wrst> That's when I like getting out
<Unit193> So far, it's only had snowstorms when driving 1+ hours already, so not helpful :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-11-30
<cyberanger> Well, my mysql container needs fixing, have to fix that after work
<cyberanger> Shouldn't be an issue, ttyl
<cyberanger> Was hoping to take a peek at break, but my phone's ssh keys aren't on the server
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-01
 * cyberanger has some more kinks to work out
<minasota> cyberanger: no email on server either I assume, alpine, mutt?
<minasota> nevermind, my mind isn't awake yet
<cyberanger> minasota: Haven't yet gotten to postfix+dovecot
<cyberanger> and I do tend to use mutt, thunderbird and k9mail
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-02
<cyberanger> Come to find out, Andchat is no longer being developed
<Unit193> Oh really?
<cyberanger> Yeah, sadly
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-03
<average_guy> Wife got me a Lumia for Christmas so I can play with the Windows mobile
<average_guy> wont let me open it tho :(
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-05
<[Ubik]> minasota: nope, I can drop him a message on Facebook I guess... need to find out where he lives (he's local, and I know what complex he lives in, just not what unit.)
<[Ubik]> Then I could go by and ping him, lol
<[Ubik]> but I'll drop him a message on fb for sure
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-06
<Omnifrog> people still use facebook?
<Unit193> I don't, my sister doesn't.  Who else cares?  (OK, so the rest of my family does, but still... :P )
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> I killed my account years ago
<Unit193> I never killed it, just ignored it (I still get emails...) back Oct '10.
<Omnifrog> why?
<Omnifrog> technically I deactivated it, not deleted it
<Omnifrog> but I didn't know the difference at the time
<Omnifrog> which is another reason why it needed to go
<Omnifrog> that's the thing that pissed me off about facebook. they obfuscate every privacy and security setting that exists
<Omnifrog> such a service is a danger to anyone who uses it
<cyberanger> minasota: ?
<[Ubik]> craziness
<[Ubik]> I did talk to him last night on ham radio, told him you all were looking for him, so I guess he'll make it here when he can.
<[Ubik]> But he's definitely alive and well.
<minasota> ok, just checking
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-07
<Omnifrog> has anyone here read the book Earth Abides?
<cyberanger> Omnifrog nope
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-12-04
<cyberanger> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/linux-journal-ceases-publication
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-12-06
<wrst> cyberanger: heard about that on a podcast also
 * wrst apoligzies for breaking the silence
